# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Φοβάμαι ότι ξεκινάει πάλι...

## Niar_ed

Καλησπέρα!
Ψάχνω για συμβουλές από άτομα που περνάνε τα ίδια με μένα... Παλεύω με την ανορεξία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, είναι μία δύσκολη μάχη, έχω απευθυνθεί σε ειδικούς κλπ, αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι μάλλον ποτέ δεν θα θεραπευθώ πλήρως, καθώς όποτε μου συμβαίνει κάτι άσχημο ή στρεσογόνο η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι να καταφύγω σε ανορεκτικές συμπεριφορές πάλι. Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια περίπου όμως τα πήγαινα πολύ καλύτερα, το βάρος μου δεν με απασχολούσε σχεδόν καθόλου και αν κάποιες στιγμές ένιωθα να ξανακυλάω, μπορούσα να το ελέγξω. Πριν λίγο καιρό όμως συνάντησα μια γνωστή μου που είχα να δω πολύ καιρό και η οποία θεώρησε καλό να με πληροφορήσει ότι πάχυνα..... (έχω ύψος 1.75 και ζύγιζα περίπου 53 κιλά αλλά όντως είχα παχύνει από την τελευταία φορά που με είχε δει γιατί τότε ήμουν 45 κιλά με το ζόρι...) Δεν την κατηγορώ, γιατί το είπε μάλλον αθώα και άλλωστε δεν ξέρει ότι προσπαθώ να αναρρώσω από ανορεξία, αλλά από τη στιγμή που το είπε, αυτό ήταν... Ξανακύλησα. Τώρα είμαι 48 κιλά και συνεχίζω, το ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος, ότι είναι η αρρώστια που μιλάει και όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν γίνεται να σταματήσω. Τι κάνετε εσείς σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; πώς λογικεύετε τον εαυτό σας; και πώς αντιμετωπίζετε τέτοια σχόλια από την στιγμή που είναι αναπόφευκτα;;;

----------


## aiglh!

καλησπερα!! λοιπον σταματα να ασχολεισε με το σου λενε οι αλλοι, κοιτα και προσεχε τον εαυτο σου! στο τελος εσυ εισια η ζημιωμενη ειτε παρεις 10 κιλα ειτε χασεις 10 δεν κανεις σε κανεναν αλλο κακο περα παο τον εαυτο σου! εσυ στο τελος θα τραβας τα μαλλια σου και θα υποφερεις απο τις συνεπειες των πραξεων σου οχι οι αλλοι!!
εγω ετσι το ξεπερασα, ειμαι πλεον 53-54 κιλα εδω και 2 χρονια με αυτη τη σκεπτικη, προσεχω τον εαυτο μου... γιατι να τον κανω να υποφερει επειδη καποια μου πε οτι παχυνα???προφανως τωρα που θα αδυνατισες και θα χεις προβληματα ειτε στην εμαφανιση σου ειτε στον οργανοσμο σου θα σου πει αχ αδυνατισες ή τι ωραια που εισια.. ποιο το νοημα ομως? θεσ να σαι χαλια για να ακουσεις καλα λογια?? παρε τη ζωη στα χερια σου!! σταματα την αυτοκαταστροφη!! εχω χασει 5 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου κανοντας τετοια λαθη, οχι πια!!!!!!!

----------


## SissyOly

Πρώτα απ' όλα τα κιλά που είχες δεν ήταν πολλά.. το κανονικό για το ύψος σου είναι τα 65 κιλά, άρα ήσουν αδύνατη ήδη! Η κοπέλα δεν θα στο είπε καλοπροαίρετα πιστεύω.. γιατί και στα 45 θα φαινόταν πολυ αδυνατο και αδυναμο το σωμα σου ... επειδη εχω κι εγω τετοιο θεμα οταν ακουω σχολια.για το σωμα μου, απλα προσπαθω να κανω πως δεν το ακουσα.. με τρωει πολυ, αλλα σκεφτομαο συνεχεια πως μονο με μια σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση θα εχω ενα ομορφο και καλοστημενο κορμιι και οχι με την αφαγια ...ειναι δυσκολο να.διατηρησω αυτον τον τροπο σκεψης καποιες φορες ... αλλα βαζω πεισμα για να μην γυρισω στα παλια.. σκεψου την υγεια σου και το πως ησουν πριν, και συγκρινε το με το ποσο πιο υγειης εισαι τωρα που τρεφεσαι πιο σωστα!

----------


## SissyOly

Κακοπροαίρετα εννοούσα!

----------


## goldenelve

Αχ σε καταλαβαίνω......ένα σχόλιο είναι ικανό να σε καταρρακώσει...Το καλοκαίρι, φίλη που είχε 1 χρόνο να με δει μου είπε οτι είχα περιφέρεια(ενώ ήμουν 10+ κιλά λεπτότερη από την τελευταία φορά που με είχε δει, 53 για την ακρίβεια)...?ΜΗΝ ΘΥΣΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ....Και στα 53 κιλά με τέτοιο ύψος κουκλίτσα θα είσαι!!!::bisou:

----------


## hairbandou

Καλησπερα..ελπιζω να πηγαινεις καλυτερα...ειμαι σε ιδια φαση ακριβως.Κι εγω παλευω με την ανορεξια χρονια τωρα.ειχα φτασει ενα ικανοποιητικο ας πουμε βαρος, αλλα εχει γυρισει..εχω χασει παλι.Δεν ξερω ποσο.Ειχα σταματησει να ζυγιζομαι τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες γιατι με στεναχωρουσαν ακομα και τα 100 γραμμαρια παραπανω.Δεν μπορουσα να το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου κι απο φοβο μη γυρισει η αρρωστια σταματησα τη ζυγαρια.Τωρα, κι ενω εχω 3 μηνες (ισως και πιο πολυ) να ζυγιστω, νιωθω να ξαναρχεται.Με βλεπω, μου φαινομαι κανονικη εως παχουλη, ολοι μου λενε οτι εχω αδυνατησει πολυ, εγω δε τρωω παρα ελαχιστα πραγματα και βλεπω οτι μου κανω κακο.Προσπαθω μονη μου να το σταματησω. Σου δινω αγκαλια και ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα!Θα παρω κι εγω κουραγιο ετσι

----------


## Missmary852

τα κιλα σου ειναι τελεια και εισαι πολυ ψηλη!ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις να το ελεχξεις..ειναι ολα θεμα μυαλου οπως οι πιο παχουλοι ανθρωποι βλεπουν το ειδωλο τους πιο αδυνατο στο καθρεφτη ετσι και οι πιο αδυνατοι το βλεπουν πιο παχουλο!αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση αλλα μου το ειπε ψυχολογοσ!κανε θετικες σκεψεις!σκεψου οτι ναι το βαρος μου ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο,δεν χρειαζεται να αδυνατισω αλλο,τα ρυχα μου μου ταιριαζουν τελεια κ.λ.π Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο να βλεπεις οτι εμεις ανθρωποι φτανουμε στα ακρα ειτε θα εχουμε πολλα περιττα κιλα και καθε φορα που νιωθουμε λυπη να πεφτουμε στο φαγητο ειτε θα εχουμε πολυ λιγα κιλα και καθε φορα πιο νιωθουμε down να μας κοβεται ορεξη..σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εισαι καλυτερα...!

----------


## Queen Bee

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα ειμαι 1.62 με 40 κιλα και ειχα φτασει 34 .Σκεφτομαι και τα 30 πολυ σοβαρα το τελευταιο διαστημα γιατι ειμαι ταπα και μονο σε αυτα θα φαινομαι επιτελους αδυνατη.Θελω να σταματησω εντελως το φαγητο. Αν θες μπορεις να διαβασεις και εσυ την ιστορια μου, ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Queen Bee_
> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα ειμαι 1.62 με 40 κιλα και ειχα φτασει 34 .Σκεφτομαι και τα 30 πολυ σοβαρα το τελευταιο διαστημα γιατι ειμαι ταπα και μονο σε αυτα θα φαινομαι επιτελους αδυνατη.Θελω να σταματησω εντελως το φαγητο. Αν θες μπορεις να διαβασεις και εσυ την ιστορια μου, ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ!


Queen bee, επειδή είσαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ, εδώ και μέρες ξεθάβεις τόπικς που είναι δημιουργημένα εδώ και χρόνια και απαντάς σε ανθρώπους που έχουν να γράψουν από το 2009, ή το 2014. Τσέκαρε τις ημερομηνίες που γράφονται τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα όσων απευθυνεσαι.

----------


## Queen Bee

Συγνωμμη δεν κοιταξα.Πρωτη φορα γραφτηκα σε φορουμ

----------

